# Crazy Aviation Videos



## bobbysocks (Oct 12, 2010)

tons of bizarre flying and flying related videos movies


Crazyaviation Movies


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2010)

Love the An-124 video where its stuck in the mud. Was it just me or did the ground handler get sucked into the engine.


----------

